# Keeping it simple



## guest

Just testing out the thread. Thanks Andy Great looking site, good to show view counts, and active members

It looks like you can simply atrtrach a pic from your PC not link to a web site.. Correct?


----------



## wheely_boy

Love them hub caps. If I spent money as shamefully as my wife does on shoes, I'd have me a set too. And I'll still have them on the tractor two years from now. Her shoes will be in the trash or living in the shoe forrest in the bottom of the closet.


----------



## KentT

*Couldn't leave you here alone, John...*










Having fun with a Johnny Bucket...


----------



## Tractorguy

*Nice Tractor!!!*

Beautiful Tractor Simple John!!!!! I never get tired of looking at Simplicity's.... How doy you keep all that Chrome so Shiny??? 

I used to have a whole fleet of Somplicity's back in my LC days, but each new one took my employees about 5 minutes to get Dirty......


----------



## guest

thanks tractorguy. 
Its shiny in that pic because I waxed it one week. Then on the 'other fourm' someone mentioned polish and wax as a 2 step process so the next week i washed then polished then waxed the tractor. I also waxed the hub caps and bumper with chrome polish.. It came out nice.. but of course was dirty 5 minutes after using it...

I dont care, i know somewhere under that dirt is a good shine..

sj


----------



## Tractorguy

*Where are the post'ers?????*

Heh Simple_John-

Where are the other forum members??? You and I seem to be the only ones to post here in SimplicityLand. Should we offer free Punch & Cookies??????

The competition (you know which one) has all kinds of talk about Simplicity, so wonder why nobody here is interested in the best Tractor brand.... Any ideas??


----------



## wheely_boy

*Rant, Rant, Blah, Blah*

I can't post Tractorguy, because I am too busy reading your political rant in the other section. 
Not much going on here in Simplicity land. No wheels falling off, no self destructing engines.


----------



## Tractorguy

*Who, Me??????????????*

I wasn't Ranting..... I was just providing reasonable and sensible rebuttal to YOUR RANT!!!!!!!!!!! 

(wink)


----------



## Sergeant

*best brand*

Well I don't know if I would call simplicity the best brand but one of the Best. I rate JD and Simplicity as equal's. Maybe not equal in price but equals in quality. I own a JD X-series. Thing I like about X-series and Legacy is you can have the mowing deck and loader on at the same time. Only thing I don't like about the Legacy is the Hydraulic foot control and only certain model's with Full Hydraulic's. And I don't like the fact that the Loader is driven off a PTO pump on the Legacy and not the Tractors own Hydraulic's. I like the price for the Prestige over the Price for a JD GX-series. The only thing I don't like about the Prestige is you can only get it with a 54 or 50inch deck. With the GX series you can get a 42,44,48,54 inch mowing decks. I also like the conquest alot over the JD GT series as for price and Diff/lock. When comparing the Prestige and Conquest to the JD GX and GT series. I would probly go with the Simplicity. But between Leagacy and X-series. I would go with the X-series. I do like the integral hitch (sleeve hitch) on the JD GX and GT series Better than the Prestige and Conquest. As for lawn tractors I would buy the Broadmoor over the JD LX series. Matter of fact I would by the Broadmoor over any other Brand of Lawn Tractor out there on the Market. I don't own a Simplicity. But as soon as I can find a used Simplicity Sovereign for a price I'm willing to pay I will Buy it. I wish Simplicity still made the Sovereign. One of the best Mid size GTs ever made.


----------



## cousy51

This will be my first post; I've looked at JD garden tractors for about 2 years now (was determined to by the best) but wasn't willing to pay the price they wanted. This past spring I looked at Kubota and even test drove it. The power steering was the best of all garden tractors I tested. The problem was the dealer presented it in a VERY poor manner. When I got there, it wasn't cleaned up, had some linkage disconnected, and was missing the steering wheel center cap. Then he had the maintenance guy show me the machine (who knew very little about that model). There's a Simplicity dealer about 10 miles up the road so I decided to go look at them. I wanted something that had power steering, hydraulic deck lift, and the capability of putting on a sleeve hitch (which cost $370.00 and I put it on). I really liked the hydraulic lift on the Prestige (which I bought on the spot), the ACT (automatic controled traction) because of the slopes in my yard, and the differantial lock that were all standard equipment. I'm sure I saved myself over $1000 getting this machine instead of the JD and I really believe I got as good or better machine. I haven't had any problems; melted some lead that I got from a sheet metal house to make 60 pound wheel weights for each wheel. I'm very happy with this make and model. I'm over 50 so it was time to get a tractor with a flat deck as my Alis Chambers B-10 was getting tough to get on and off. You won't catch me saying anything bad about any of the tractors because I believe that we are all individuals so we buy what meets our needs.


----------



## Tractorguy

*Welcome!!!*

Welcome to the Simplicity forum, cousy51!!!!

If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask moderators *(Simple_John or myself)*, or any of the other members of the group. Enjoy Yourself!!!



TractorGuy


----------



## Merlin

I don't have the foggiest idea what sergeant & cousy51 are talking about, (ignorance on my part) but that sure is a pretty tractor simple_john.


----------



## guest

thanks Merlin
Welcome Cous: i agree, i was looking to buy a deer last year, but $$ for $$ i weent with the prestige. The Deere with locking diff is the X series (I think) and that is much more money than the prestige.. 

I also love the ACT and locking diff... I cant wait for this winter so i can snow throw... i am sure that will wear off the 1st few times out in 0 degree temps.. but i figured ill at least get my monies worth from my ride... 



sj


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

That sure is a shiny one. Do you do any tilling or plowing with those new tractors? 
I like the old ones, like in Kent T post. Guess us old guys like the old metal. Can drop a wrench on my hood without worring about it cracking, or even denting for that mater.

Jake


----------



## jodyand

Welcome Jake to tractorforum:friends: I'm with you i like the old ones better they just don't build them like they used to. But the new ones aren't bad they have there good points to. But i sure like to see the old ones.
Jody


----------



## Argee

Welcome Rusty Nuts......that's hard to say without cracking a smile:smiles: Simple John uses his tractor to pull his Kitchen Aid mixer and portable oven around to bake offs.:lmao:


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

Thanks for the welcomes.

Jody, so what are the good points of the new ones? Likely I will never know.

Argee, think he can hook a generator to the back of his new tractor like I can my old tractor, to power that mixer and oven where ever he want, including out in the woods?:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> Jody, so what are the good points of the new ones? Likely I will never know.
> 
> *


Mainly stuff like electronic ignition decks are easer to take off they do have some good points.
Jody


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

Jody,
my 2012 now has electronic ignition. If your talking about the engine. I installed it for $40, and my deck only has 3 hitch pins then slip off the belt and slide it out. And this tractor is 1967.


----------



## slipshod

*amen nuts*

old is good. get a new scratch it adds charicture.


----------



## Argee

Old is good. So is new as someday it will be old.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Old is good. So is new as someday it will be old. *


Very true, but still looking for the advantages of the new over the old.

Any opinions?


----------



## guest

hey Rusty, Welcome.. 
As for good points of new versus old? Well for me.. i am pretty much mechanically useless.. so the warranty is nice..

Plus i like the shiny paint... My prestige is built like a tank.. so at least things have not been skimped on with the newer lines and models...


I snowthrow with mine....no plow yet... 

The beauty of the old simples are they are almost the same as the new ones.. 

The Ad that kent has from 1961 boast the same things that an ad from 2003 has.. limited slip, floating deck, striping... 


Weve got another member here; brad, who has a new pretige but hooked up an old thrower to it... i like the way the older attachments will fit on the newer tractors...


Newer vs older?
my thrower has an electric chute aimer but thats probably the only difference...


does your 2012 have hydraulic lift? and power steering? both are really just luxuries... but not sure if they are on the older models...


I am very happy with my prestige.. but it will take me some time to get my moneys worth like slip and others have...





Rusty; what do you mean you can hook a generator up to your tractor? I really think the deere..235E with the electrical outlet is a great idea.. i wish i could rig something like that up...





1961 700 ad


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

Hi Simple John,
and thanks for the welcomes. 
Really glad to hear that the quality is still there with the new ones.
As the elctric chute you can just wire up an electric window motor from an old chevy, (that is all it consists of) to the chute with a switch and bingo electric chute, even on the old girls.
I have never seen an older one with power steering, but the hydro lift is a must with a 42'' snow blower.
You can buy a generator and connect it to the rear PTO of the older tractors. Prety sure Allis Chalmers sold them. I have seen them at auction but they do go for some bucks even being used. If you have a rear PTO you can rig up a generator to yours also.

Your right about that warranty. How long do they give on a tractor such as yours? 
Think I am getting interested??:thumbsup: But I do need that rear PTO for me it is a must with a large garden.


----------



## guest

3 year warranty... No Rear PTO

You are right about the chute motor.. its just a little electric motor. The hood is metal and heavy and solid... and i think the tractor is good and sturdy... plus i like the little things, like they post all sorts of part #'s under the hood so you dont need to go scrounging for them, its a breeze to lose the deck, ive not removed the snowblower as yet.... 


ive only had it 15 months I think 55-60 hours and no problems except the choke cable freezing.. this was resolved within a week... 


I have only had my toro 266H as a reference.. but the limited slip and act really work well...

im from maine and i dont see many simples around.... I think they will eventually get a storng presence in the northeast...


good to have some simple guys on the board... I have a lot to learn...


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

3 years. Thats very good.
You know John you really got me thinking about the guys that can't wrench. Never really thought about that until you mentioned it. Now I am thinking that warranty is REALLY handy.
I just thought everyone here was mechanicly inclined?? 
Guess I have a lot to learn too.
Glad to see more than just us grease monkeys apreciate a great machine.


----------



## guest

well im learning.. i used to have a local guy service my toro... i stopped that after he put one of the blades on upside down and another time left the key on for the weekend... (adding untrue hours to my meter) 

But i plan to do most myself... the prestige is so easy to pull the deck off, so tune ups/blade sharpening etc should be doable by me..

my simple dealer is a great guy & place.. but 45 minutes away so the simple stuff, ill do myself.. 
i had them mount the snowblower sub frames but that was a one time deal.. so ill be taking over some stuff myself..


----------



## slipshod

*Tools*

When I was a lad ,thank heaven that my dad was a full blown "Jack of All Trades"and master of some.As A child I had a bad habit of taking things apart to see how they worked.I can still hear my dad saying"Damn it if it aint broke I don't need you fixing it"
As a result it becomes inbread and I think genetic to some degree.Taking a machine to a mechchanic would be a last resort for me. My youngest was a next generation "Fixer" as a child.I can still hear me saying "Damn it Jon if it aint broke I don't need you fixing it!"
Another thing my dad used to say"If the wind aint blowing up a storm ,the apples, won't fall too far from the tree"


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

Slipshod,
Same here. Guess that is why I wasn't thinking someone not being mechanical, as I always took things apart. My dad was the same. He was a maintanance man and could fix anything. I also believe it is something you are born with or inharited I guess you can say. That is why I need the OLD tractors if I am not wrenching on it just don't seem right. I would take a part a new one if I had it too. Fixing them old ones and getting them to run is a great feeling.


----------



## Argee

My brother and I used to take apart my dad's lawn mower and other engine driven stuff just to see what made them tick. Most times we would have a few parts left over. We both went on to become equipment mechanics in our younger years.


----------



## jodyand

*Well my dad*

Wouldn't know what a dip stick is:lmao: everything i know i learn on my own and growing up our neighbor was a mechanic so i learn alot from him.
Jody


----------



## coal_man

Here is my 1974 Landlord. It is as old as I am and still works as hard as I want/need it to. You guys are definitely right about the warranty, because it takes a little more tinkering and tuning to keep the older machines running. I guess I owe a lot to my dad, as he taught me how to keep the older machines running. I have considered buying a newer Simplicity for mowing duties, but the old Landlord keeps on keeping on. I also have a Simplicity Series 5010 tractor that my dad bought new. I plan on doing a full restoration on it once I get my garage finished, but thats a different story. 

<img src =http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=762e460b-9f76-1d43-4f8a-1fb6522b4548&size=>

coal_man


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

Very nice machine Coal_Man,
Can you tell us more about it.
type of engine. I see the S&G sticking out the side of the hood.
size of deck.
Model Landlord?
ect...................

Thanks, love the picture.


----------



## coal_man

Thanks for the comments Rusty. It is a 3410 Landlord with a 10 horse one lung Briggs motor. I'm not sure of the deck size, but it is around 36 or 40 inch. I bought it off E-bay and drove from Pikeville, KY to northern Ohio about 2 blocks from Lake Erie to pick it up. There is really not a big market for nice lawn tractors in this part of the country due to the lack of flat ground, so most old Simplicities I would want to buy are pretty far away. It's very reliable with only minor tuning needed every now and then, and I enjoy using it. I have a snow/dozer blade for it and am currently working to retrofit a sickle bar mower from an older Landlord.

coal_man


----------



## Juggler

Here's a pic of my 1966 Landlord 101, still being restored. It'll power my Allis-Chalmers snowblower.


----------



## Greg

Nice looking tractor, Juggler.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6f03222d-1fdf-1a98-717e-54736e35595d&size=>

That frame looks like it was built for a truck....

Is the steering wheel offset, or is it just the pic?


----------



## BradT

Greg,

If I recall correctly, The B10 Allis I used as a kid of this vintage only had 2/3 of a steering wheel. It was open on the bottom. What you are seeing in the picture is not because it is offset, but because the bottom of the wheel isn't there.

Brad


----------



## BradT

Regarding my previous reference to Allis - I forgot to mention, in case you didn't know, the Simplicitys and Allis were essentially the same. Simplicity made both of them. Just different paint and decals.


----------



## Juggler

> _Originally posted by BradT _
> *Greg,
> 
> If I recall correctly, The B10 Allis I used as a kid of this vintage only had 2/3 of a steering wheel. It was open on the bottom. What you are seeing in the picture is not because it is offset, but because the bottom of the wheel isn't there.
> 
> Brad *


Brads correct on the steering wheel. The angle of the picture just won't let you see the entire wheel.

Greg, How are you bringing my pics up? I'm using the "IMG" checkblock, but all I get is a clickable URL address.


----------



## guest

nice tractor Juggler..
how to post a pic:


----------



## guest

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=18610>


Thanks Kevin


----------

